# New El Pescador Cat-Charcoal Grey



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

Still need to add Seadek to the console and a couple of drink holders but other than that, ready to go. Looking forward to the memories that are going to be made on this fishing machine.:cheers:


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

That's a beautiful ride - congrats!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

x2. Awesome rig. For sure lots of good times to be had there.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice rig!
I think I passed you yesterday coming out of the j hook at POC.


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*Beautiful ride !!!! Love the black and gray...*


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

That Cat is beautiful!! I love it! Congrats!


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

FishAfrica said:


> Nice rig!
> I think I passed you yesterday coming out of the j hook at POC.


Very likely. I was up in fish pond for a little bit yesterday morning.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice looking cat congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldFinger (Jul 31, 2013)

Beautiful boat!! Ordered ours Saturday. Gonna try the Suzuki SS on it


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Sick ride, congrats !!!!!!!


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Slick looking sled! Are they installing the fuel tank under the deck on these boats?


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice rig sir!


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

leadhead10 said:


> Slick looking sled! Are they installing the fuel tank under the deck on these boats?


Yes sir. Two 30 gallon tanks below deck.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

Simply awesome!


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Beautiful boat! Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

nice! love the dark gray


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

man that's a awesome rig.... very nice finish work


----------



## DougM (Sep 26, 2009)

Superb rigging job !!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Good looking boat! Top looks like scb, bottom front looks like tran, back looks like scb. Sure to be a great combination. Bet it rides awesome.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Wow, A cat boat that floats LEVEL! LOL

Nice looking boat, Congrats!


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Gerald S said:


> Yes sir. Two 30 gallon tanks below deck.


Nice! Its about time someone else started doing this other than SCB!


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't comment on a lot of boats, but that one is amazing. Love it!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Love it......looks awesome. I didn't even know they made a Cat.....


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Wow, A cat boat that floats LEVEL! LOL
> 
> Nice looking boat, Congrats!


Crazy thing is, in the photos, boat is fully loaded with fuel, back ice chest is full, front ice chest was empty and both compartments in the front of the boat were empty.


----------



## F N G (Apr 24, 2012)

Gerald S said:


> Still need to add Seadek to the console and a couple of drink holders but other than that, ready to go. Looking forward to the memories that are going to be made on this fishing machine.:cheers:
> 
> View attachment 1055929
> 
> ...


Very Nice! Congrats! I like those side scuppers, I thought about going that route and chickened out and went conventional, curious how well they perform.


----------



## FISHNAG99 (Jan 12, 2014)

Great looking boat and nice color combo.


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice lookin boat Gerald! Do you have any performance stats on it yet?


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm really diggin that ride! Congrats.


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

That's a beautiful sled, congrats! Now go catch some fish!!


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

Sweeeeeet!!!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

very nice congrats... what kind of GPS is that? looks slick


----------



## F N G (Apr 24, 2012)

leadhead10 said:


> Nice! Its about time someone else started doing this other than SCB!


Whaaaat ? Pretty much you can have it your way with any custom boat Mfg.


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

F N G said:


> Very Nice! Congrats! I like those side scuppers, I thought about going that route and chickened out and went conventional, curious how well they perform.


I was worried at first but now I really like how fast water drains when washing it. No more water piling up waiting to go out small, trough hull drains.



Pat Harkins said:


> Nice lookin boat Gerald! Do you have any performance stats on it yet?


Thanks, Pat. Saw you coming back in at the ramp a couple of weeks ago. Didn't get a chance to say hi. 
I took a measuring stick and fully loaded with fuel and heavy ice chest, static draft was 8". Light load, should be around 6-7". Tides were crazy low in POC this past weekend and I made myself nervous a few times (wouldn't have been if I were in the old Illusion) but all paint is still perfect on the skeg. If I had to guess, water was 6-8", so shallow water performance gets a thumbs up from me. With a 22 Bravo 1, 60mph light loaded. Going to try 2 more props including a 3 blade for my laguna trips. Great water pressure jacked all the way up. No problem running that way for as long as you wish.


**** chaser said:


> very nice congrats... what kind of GPS is that? looks slick


Garmin 741xs...and I love it.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice. the new ones look awesome.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Wow! I've never really cared for El Pescador's styling, until now. Very impressive.


----------



## dlong (Apr 10, 2006)

Awesome looking boat Gerald!! See you on the water!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Rig!


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

This is probably the best looking bay boat I've ever seen!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

I saw that boat, or one very similar, at The Fishing Center in POC Saturday afternoon. 
Very good looking rig.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

F N G said:


> Whaaaat ? Pretty much you can have it your way with any custom boat Mfg.


This is a little late but i just now noticed the reply.

I cold be wrong here but up until very recent there were no Cat hull boats being built with the fuel tanks installed under the deck. They were installing them under a riser box or inside the console but not under the deck without a riser box.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

You are correct SCB was the only one with below deck fuel in the cats. Now I believe SCB, El Pescador, Freedom Warrior Cat and I did read somewhere that Shoalwater made a cat with below deck fuel?


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

FishAfrica said:


> You are correct SCB was the only one with below deck fuel in the cats. Now I believe SCB, El Pescador, Freedom Warrior Cat and I did read somewhere that Shoalwater made a cat with below deck fuel?


Yeah I think one of the guys on here has a shoalcat with that set up. Mounting the tanks under the deck might be a pain but it sure is a clean looking set up. Also probably helps with speed! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

